# Worst Beverage You've Ever Had?



## Dragoneer (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's a random, albeit inspired poll:
*What's the worst beverage or softdrink you've ever tried?*

Right now, I'm voting Jolly Rancher Blue Raspberry as the single WORST drink I've ever had. In fact, I think it may be one of the worst sodas I've ever had the chance to try (next to the cotton candy-like Pepsi Blue). And trust me, I've tried just about them all.

Personally, I LOVE Jolly Ranchers... but this is like drinking fizzy smurf urine.


----------



## benanderson (Apr 3, 2006)

fizzy smurf urine... nice way of putting it... :lol: 

Anyway... worst drink I've had? Cherry Coke! Horrible disgusting stuff! The last time I had it, it left such a bad aftertaste in my mouth! ACK! The new diet coke with cherry is nice though... acctually tastes, LIKE CHERRY! :shock:


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 3, 2006)

benanderson said:
			
		

> fizzy smurf urine... nice way of putting it... :lol:
> 
> Anyway... worst drink I've had? Cherry Coke! Horrible disgusting stuff! The last time I had it, it left such a bad aftertaste in my mouth! ACK! The new diet coke with cherry is nice though... acctually tastes, LIKE CHERRY! :shock:


I don't drink much soda unless I can get soda made with REAL sugar. The only exception I make it to Vault, because it's... well, it's VAULT! Holy shit, VAULT! *humps a bottle*

Anyway, yeah, the U.S. Soda industry changed their recipe a little over 20 years ago, going from sugar to High Fructose Corn Syrup, which is nasty shit. It leaves a nasty aftertaste in one's mouth, and is really, really unhealthy. Random fact: America's weigth epidemic didn't start until 1980, the same year as High Fructose Corn Syrup's introduction.

I can't drink Coke because of the aftertaste. I don't like chemically treated corn in my tasty beverage. =P


----------



## Suule (Apr 3, 2006)

> I can't drink Coke because of the aftertaste. I don't like chemically treated corn in my tasty beverage. =P



Cola is the drink of chemist. It contains all of the chemicals we need to be resistant to: H3PO4, C6H5COONa, cytric acid etc. etc.

But yeah. Cola/Pepsi here has REAL sugar. Not some corn substitute.

And you know that sugar (sacharose) turns to glucose and fructose in slightly acidic water? So using fructose you get only 1/2 of the REAL SUGAR taste.

Think about that US


Think about it.


----------



## Suule (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh yeah. And I hate hate hate HHHAAAAAAAAATTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEE Pepsi Blue.


----------



## TORA (Apr 3, 2006)

So far I think it's Diet Hansen's Raspberry soda... way too much carbonation!


----------



## Kanapi (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey *Vivec*, go easy on cola.
It replaces weed, crack and pot for me. )))
Cause I don't do none.


----------



## benanderson (Apr 3, 2006)

> I can't drink Coke because of the aftertaste. I don't like chemically treated corn in my tasty beverage. =P



Yeah... that corn startch crap really leaves a bitter taste in your mouth... But some of the newer sweeteners thay put in drinks are really weird! What the hell is "Aspartame" and "Acesulfame K" ? :?


----------



## Suule (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't ask. 

You don't want to know.

Seriously.


----------



## benanderson (Apr 3, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Don't ask.
> 
> You don't want to know.
> 
> Seriously.



Why? is it poisonous or something?


----------



## Suule (Apr 3, 2006)

In some way it is. Just... either stay away from those or don't drink more than 1 can a month of brewages with them.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Apr 3, 2006)

Beer.


----------



## benanderson (Apr 3, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Beer.


*nods profoundly*


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Beer.



Mexican Beer.


----------



## Captain Oz (Apr 3, 2006)

Not an actual beverage, but definitely the worst liquid substance I have ever swallowed on my own free will:  A mix of every fountain drink at Pizza My Heart (Mug, Coke, Cherry Coke, Sprite, Brisk Tea, and Dr Pepper) spiced with the condiments available at the table (Garlic powder, garlic juice, crushed red pepper, red+green hot sauce (I can't spell spanish pepper names), parmesan cheese, and some other stuff I don't remember).  Nearly vomited from that.  But it had a pleasant garlic after taste.


----------



## Laik (Apr 3, 2006)

hmmm, let's see. I don't like green tea. I seriously don't like it. I recommend everyone to stay away from it at all costs. About beverages that are sold, I seriously dislike milkshakes. Especially of sweet flavors like banana, figs or something like that. If they're homemade, ok, fine, I drink and love them, if thy're sold... OMG...

I also recently drank a shot made by me (yeah, silly me) that was just vodka and mustard. I it was instantaneous vomit. Seriously, I think I'll sell it as a vomiting medicine. I should phone to the patent registry to see if I can patent it. ^_^


----------



## Moon-Baby (Apr 3, 2006)

i had some coffee once...and only once... :x 
but i like coffee ice cream.... :?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Laik said:
			
		

> I also recently drank a shot made by me (yeah, silly me) that was just vodka and mustard. I it was instantaneous vomit. Seriously, I think I'll sell it as a vomiting medicine. I phoned to the patent registry to see if I can patent it. ^_^




Why the vodka and mustard?  :?: 

I've had straight vodka once and it felt like my throat was on fire...  Tasted good but man, it warmed me up. =3


----------



## Laik (Apr 3, 2006)

I have absolutely no idea. We were already VERY happy by the time and it seemed like a good thing to do. it was the yuckiest thing I ever drank. Seriously...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Laik said:
			
		

> I have absolutely no idea. We were already VERY happy by the time and it seemed like a good thing to do. it was the yuckiest thing I ever drank. Seriously...



Yeah, I like mustard and vodka seperately but would never EVER think about mixing the two...


----------



## Laik (Apr 3, 2006)

Same here. Separately they're just fine. Together... erm... no comments. You should try it someday and see what I am talking about. Tip: Make sure you shake it very well for extra yuminess -.- ;;


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Laik said:
			
		

> Same here. Separately they're just fine. Together... erm... no comments. You should try it someday and see what I am talking about. Tip: Make sure you shake it very well for extra yuminess -.- ;;



Hmm... maybe one day I will...  Just so I can experience it.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Apr 4, 2006)

Laik said:
			
		

> hmmm, let's see. I don't like green tea. I seriously don't like it. I recommend everyone to stay away from it at all costs.



Green Tea = taste of weeds.

You might as well start munching on your lawn.

I tried drinking a cup once, and it was really nasty. I even added sugar and milk to try and make it taste better. I think the compounds in the tea ATE the sugar and milk, because there wasn't even the slightest hint of a sweet taste. It tasted the exact same: weeds.

I don't understand how some people even LIKE it. It's healthy? So are a lot of other things, and they taste way better.


----------



## yak (Apr 4, 2006)

Worst beverage? Uhmm, anything alcoholic i suppose... Yep, even beer - which tastes like kerosene to me.
And i like green tea. Guess it is like 2 sides of a medal - white or black, good or bad, green tea or alcoholic stuff? Hey, no hints intended


----------



## Mr Cullen (Apr 4, 2006)

Personally I've never liked Vanilla Coke or Dr Pepper :

As for booze, I don't have much of a taste for beer/lager. I'm more of a cider man myself.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 4, 2006)

Rasberry cordial and too much of this stuff

*WHY WON'T THE BURNING STOP!!!*


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 4, 2006)

The worse beverage I've ever tasted was beer. God it tastes like piss to me. I won't ever drink a beer in my life! I will on the other hand drink wine coolers. Yes I love mixed berry wine coolers! -spazes-


----------



## kaze0fox (Apr 4, 2006)

Drinking beet juice by accident and someone who tells you at the last second when you drink it ><


----------



## starlite528 (Apr 6, 2006)

Without any doubt, Vodka is the worst thing I can imagine.  The last time I had it, I threw up all over the place.  I could not crawl across the hall from my room to the bathroom before puking.  I also tried a mix of rum, vodka, tequila, and whiskey.  Best whiskey I've had is Glenfidditch 18 year, with Knob creek coming in second.

Other drinks I really don't like: Green Tea, V8 tomato, anything with cranberries in it, tonic water.  I'll drink coffee if it's fresh, flavored, and has lots of sugar.

Odd drink I liked when it was made: Orbitz.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 6, 2006)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> Without any doubt, Vodka is the worst thing I can imagine.


Bah! 
Vodka is great. You'll never be one of the cool poser Commies.


----------



## Kasarn (Apr 6, 2006)

I had red wine at my sister's wedding. I didn't say anything at the time because I was being polite but it tasted pretty bad.

Oh, and lychee juice is terrible - at least, I had it once and NEVER AGAIN.
And grapefruit juice fresh from our tree. That stuff is sour as.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 6, 2006)

Apparently all wine tastes bad until the 3-4th glass. That's what my family members say anyway.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 23, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Laik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come on experiment silverwolfe i am sure you can think of something crazier than that.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 23, 2007)

guinness is the worst stuff i've ever tried that stuff is horrible and i tried a little bit of it and it
was just horrible.


----------



## Muse (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone who says they hate all beer, wine or scotch has obviously never been in a liquor store - The sheer variety of those three beverages is profound, and while you may dislike the ones you've had, there's bound to be another variety that's more to your taste.

My worst beverages ever, just of the top of my head at the moment:  Glenlivet, Corona and Folonari Pinot Grigio.  Most flavours of Orbitz were pretty gross, but I remember the one peach-coloured one was pretty tasty minus the white globs that had the texture of something fairly unspeakable at a pg rating.  Blue Pepsi was the only soda/pop I ever ran across which I couldn't bring myself to drink.

And just for balance, I recommend Oban Scotch, Rickard's Red beer, and Monarch Vidal wine (It's a Canadian white wine).  I'm still looking for a Really Good Red Wine (tm) but the best so far has been Clancy's Red (which is Australian).


----------



## Magica (Feb 23, 2007)

Berry 7Up or Sprite, I don't remember.  I just couldn't get past the smell.  There was this tea brand, I think Amazon, with cinnamon and other shit in it.  I got sick from it when I was 10 or so. Never again.

I'm not a big fan of beer, either.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE:*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Apparently all wine tastes bad until the 3-4th glass. That's what my family members say anyway.



Your family sounds like a ton of fun.


----------



## Cray (Feb 23, 2007)

Tab Energy.  You can all go home now, because this one wins.

(Also, V8 makes we want to vomit.  No, seriously...even the scent of it makes my stomach clench up.)


----------



## Charem (Feb 23, 2007)

> Tab Energy.  You can all go home now, because this one wins.
> 
> (Also, V8 makes we want to vomit.  No, seriously...even the scent of it makes my stomach clench up.)



I don't like V8 all that much, but the worst drink?  SPICY V8.  Um, yuck?  o..o


----------



## Option7 (Feb 23, 2007)

Gotta say Irn Bru. Bought a can of it 'cause it's all I could afford, made me puke into a bin... Nasty ass stuff...


----------



## Stitch (Feb 23, 2007)

I tried a Middle-Eastern yogurt soda called 'doogh' one time, but I only got about two sips down before I had to quit.

Also, I once drank a warm Zima that made me feel like I was going to puke. From then on, any time I saw that stupid commercial with the 'Zima guy' going "Oooh, Zzzzima is zo zzzzpicy" I wanted to kick him in the nuts. 

That said, the absolute worst thing I've ever drunk (worse even than that bottle of home brew some furry gave me at a con one time) was a shot of something called 'Beverly'. It's an Italian apÃ©ritif made by the Coca Cola company, and it tastes absolutely horrible. 'Bitter' doesn't even begin to describe what it tastes like... imagine boiling down the essence of orange rind, tar, coal dust and crushed almond pits, making it all fizzy and then selling it in a can. It's worse than that.


----------



## thegreathamster (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Bong water. :x:x
2. Urine. (Long story)
3. any **** V8 makes.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 23, 2007)

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Xan_vega (Feb 23, 2007)

Jones Brussel Sprout Soda, some things don't need a soda version


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 23, 2007)

That Dannon drinkable yogurt.


----------



## 823543 (Feb 23, 2007)

The message is too short. Please enter a longer message.


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 24, 2007)

100% pure prune juice.....very bad juju from that stuff. it tasted horrendous and my toilet was never quite the same after the fact..... o.o and to top it all off my parents made me drink this huge glass of it every night before i went to bed cuz they said it would make me big and strong....well i'm big and tall, don't know about strong though (i think they were lying so i would get the fiercest sh*ts in my entire life...)


----------



## nobuyuki (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a sorta top list of awful and notable stuff, so in no particular order.....






  Mikan Jelly.  This stuff's like grinding up the most sour grapefruit pulp and then adding a little bit of thin orange jello in the can.  The bottom of the can (like 25% of it) was pure pulp.  What an awful drink to be the first taste of japan I had.  If you see this in a vending machine, avoid the temptation to 'drink' a can of citrus gel.  I was stupid.

Splenda "Diet" juices.  These things taste awful.  Just say no.  Same goes for splenda yogurt drinks.

Pepsi Blue.  Oh god, the chemical flavor.  Pepsico really knows how to make soda taste like chemicals.

Coke with Lemon.  This tasted like soap.  No wonder it failed.

Beer.  I bet this is what horse piss tastes like.






 Horchata.  This disgusting stuff doesn't know whether it wants to be rice pudding or a milkshake.  Also, its consistancy is ass and it just looks completely unsanitary to drink.  Then again, that's mexico for you.






 Tamarind Juice.  Jumex usually makes really good drinks, and again this stuff's from mexico, but no brand can make the awful flavor of tamarind palatable to me.  Tamarinds are bitter.  It's like blackcurrant but awful in a whole different way.

Seltzer water / Tonic.  Again, bitter, and extremely bubbly.






  Bubble Man soda.  Another thing I found inside a smoker's alley vending machine in tokyo.  The blog I found this picture on says it's a melon soda, but it's probably the most awful one (much inferior to MOS Burger's delicious melon soda).  First of all, it tastes like chemicals.  Secondly, the chemical that comes to mind is "Menthol", a flavor you probably don't want in your drink.  Finally, it was about 3 times more carbonated than a standard drink.  Ugh.  Suntory has come out with many other flavors in the bubble man line, and I also tried Bubble Rocket (which said "SPACE FLAVOR" right on the bottle), but none of them had a taste I could say was better than "just plain awful".


----------



## Surgat (Feb 24, 2007)

The worst beverages I've ever had both came from Goya. 

One was tamarind nectar, which tasted like pickle juice. The other had gone bad, and thus tasted and smelled like vomit. I didn't smell it before I took a swig.  

I am also not fond of vinegar.


----------



## Muse (Feb 24, 2007)

Do things like urine and vinegar actually qualify as 'beverages'?  I thought this was about things that were intended/marketed to be consumed, not just 'the grossest stuff I've had in my mouth'...  Because if it's the latter, than I'm *totally* changing all my answers.  

Because this one time at band camp...


----------



## Aikon (Feb 24, 2007)

Any of the fake milks, like Soy Milk, Lactaid... bleah! 

Beer-wise... I get slack from this all the time from my friends but Rolling rock (brewed locally in Latrobe, PA).  Pass on the piss water, thank you very much.  

Oh yeah, anything with diet in it sucks, fact.


----------



## Disturbed (Feb 24, 2007)

1) Cranberry Juice
2) Grapefruit Juice
3) Drinking Orange Juice right after brushing your teeth


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Absolutely disgusting.



what the hell is that stuff made of it sounds nasty.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> I have a sorta top list of awful and notable stuff, so in no particular order.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh jeeze you've tried worst drinks than i have but i have to agree with you on those.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

avoid those starbucks drinks in stores and at their cafes i tried one once it tasted like stale chocolate milk yuk and soy stuff oh god that stuff is just gross.


----------



## TeeGee (Feb 24, 2007)

The Taco Bell special Mountain Dew. It tastes like bleach.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> The Taco Bell special Mountain Dew. It tastes like bleach.



what the heck is that stuff teegee i don't think i have heard of it before or seen it.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Feb 24, 2007)

Blueberry juice, ugh, that stuff is as thick as _paint._

Yes, I think some fruit juices weren't meant to be consumed by anyone except old people who can't taste anymore.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 24, 2007)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> The Taco Bell special Mountain Dew. It tastes like bleach.



QFT. I love trying new drinks, but this stuff was absolutely awful!


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 24, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> avoid those starbucks drinks in stores and at their cafes i tried one once it tasted like stale chocolate milk yuk and soy stuff oh god that stuff is just gross.



 I love these drinks  specially the double expresso!


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Gotta say Irn Bru. Bought a can of it 'cause it's all I could afford, made me puke into a bin... Nasty ass stuff...



Ah... fighting words indeed! I fear the welcoming committee will be waiting for you should you venture North. :lol:






=

Personal vote goes to:






Although I doubt very much that it was _ever_ intended to be quaffed as a beverage...
_(*sticks firmly to Bull's Blood (Egri BikavÃ©r) and Tokaji*)_


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 24, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> Xipoid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea but it tastes like very bitter petrol and pus.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yuck i totally don't want to drink that stuff.


----------



## tigermist (Feb 24, 2007)

Some random mix drink that was given to me as a house blend of bawls the energy drink, mountain dew, and some other mystery drink...kept me up for almost two whole days but its was gross non the less.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Feb 24, 2007)

Jim Beam Bourbon
In chocolate it's not bad, but on it's own Irk!

And definatly stay away from cocktail mixers like campari, dubonet, cynar, and vermouth. Disgusting on thier own and not much better in drinks.


other drinks I dislike
heinakin
dr. thunder
knockoff cheap rootbeer
corona light
piss (had a go at watersports once)


----------



## Os (Feb 24, 2007)

pisswater american beer.  I want some good imported stuff, dammit!


----------



## Petrock (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd have to say cherry soda...I'm not allergic to cherries (half my family is), but I guess there's a genetic thing that anything cherry flavored makes me gag and/or puke immediately. o.-;


----------



## Roki (Feb 24, 2007)

Sometimes I think every bottle of this drink was made in 1884.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 25, 2007)

Os said:
			
		

> pisswater american beer.Â Â I want some good imported stuff, dammit!



i agree with you on that and i hate beers and other stuff that is bitter and i want some imported stuff too american liquor ew.


----------



## Aikon (Feb 25, 2007)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Personal vote goes to:



God, even the name makes me cringe.  Izzat liquor?


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> God, even the name makes me cringe.  Izzat liquor?



"Unique" by name...
http://www.internetwines.com/rws25249.html


> ...You can drink it chilled, yet its rich taste can be appreciated the best at room temperature. Hungarians like to steep prunes in Unicum and serve them together with the drink, straight or in a long drink â€“ the ultimate digestive miracle, and delicious.



I reserve judgment on that review, and I guess I'm not the only one; http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/drinks/zwack-unicum/438892/ , http://www.ivebeenthere.co.uk/tips/5253 , etc.

(Still have half a bottle of the Communist-era variety kicking about here; probably tastes as good now as it did back then).

*g* Their website also has some "interesting" animated TV ads that would have approx. 0% chance of being shown in many Western countries...


----------



## Dereck Dingo (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to say it was a mocha cappuccino, or a cafe mocha...something...? Anyway. My girlfriend at the time took me to a coffee shop...that should have been my first warning. 

Never in my life had I ever gagged on a cold liquid. I did that day.


----------



## TeeGee (Feb 26, 2007)

Dereck Dingo said:
			
		

> I want to say it was a mocha cappuccino, or a cafe mocha...something...? Anyway. My girlfriend at the time took me to a coffee shop...that should have been my first warning.
> 
> Never in my life had I ever gagged on a cold liquid. I did that day.


Blasphemy!


----------



## GuitarSolo (Feb 26, 2007)

Diet anything. Diet Dr. Pepper is okay, bad aftertaste. But, they have Dublin Dr. Pepper where I live, they use pure cane sugar and other ingrdients which make it offically the best drink I've ever tasted. But thats kinda off the topic, (im supposed to be saying my worst soda not my favorite)


----------



## LeonSarambi (Feb 26, 2007)

No-syrup root beer. Tasted like a sprite w/o the taste ><


----------



## Kattywampus (Feb 26, 2007)

Malta.  It's teh nasty.


----------



## nobuyuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Mountain Dew Baja Blast is awesome, what are you guys smoking?  If you were in a taco bell then your flavor radar has no business criticizing it :V


----------



## Disturbed (Feb 26, 2007)

All you people who say Beer tastes like horse piss meh you must have been drinking the wrong beer then. I love my beer ^.^ Samual Adams is my favorite


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with whoever it was that said beer. Budweiser to be exact. They say it grows on you, but I've tried many beers, and it's yet to happen. It still leaves that sick, bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## TeeGee (Feb 26, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> Mountain Dew Baja Blast is awesome, what are you guys smoking?  If you were in a taco bell then your flavor radar has no business criticizing it :V



It tastes how floor cleaner smells. :V


----------



## skunktoy (Feb 26, 2007)

Not much wrong with beer, if you buy good stuff or make it yourself.

Diet Pop is evil...tastes terrible, and gives me a headache.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Feb 26, 2007)

skunktoy said:
			
		

> Not much wrong with beer, if you buy good stuff or make it yourself.
> 
> Diet Pop is evil...tastes terrible, and gives me a headache.



Goes with somethign I heard a few years back about diet soda. The artaficial sweeteners used in em put holes in your brain, if you drink enough I guess.


----------



## Surgat (Feb 26, 2007)

Some beers are good. Keystone Ice on the other hand, is the opposite of good.


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 26, 2007)

There's this stuff at my local gas station, it's a bottled ginseng root in some kind of stale water. I tried to substitute it for my usual morning can of Monster Energy Drink and wound up ruing the moment I was born. Stuff tastes like 'yaugh'. Say it with me now: 'yaugh'.

It was at that very second that my entire day was failed.


----------



## Seras (Feb 26, 2007)

Thailand energy drink, bleh...


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 26, 2007)

Seras said:
			
		

> Thailand energy drink, bleh...


Is THAT what it was? It tasted like gym socks and looked like a mandrake root...


----------



## Seras (Feb 26, 2007)

It tasted so bad I had to throw up.  It smells like a high school locker room after a wrestling game.  Tastes like someone threw in a bunch of discusting tastes to keep you awake.  Bleh, I get shivers just thinking about that crud.


			
				Seto Ashura said:
			
		

> Is THAT what it was? It tasted like gym socks and looked like a mandrake root...


----------



## Aheria (Feb 26, 2007)

Red Bull and most energy drinks. And Vernors, it tastes like turpentine. My mate loves that sh-crap. >.< 
I love pepsi blue, I think i'm the only one who did. I miss it


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 26, 2007)

I swear, that was the first time I ever tasted something so horrible...

It didn't keep me awake, it didn't empower me, it didn't even motivate me to want my money back. It just punished my tastebuds relentlessly as if they'd insulted someone's mother and then slapped her across the jaw. I sat and endured minutes of torture, listening to only the blistering silence mixed in with my tastebuds' screams for mercy.

And I remember Pepsi Blue. I blame poor marketing strategies for the loss of a particularly yummeh drink. *sniff*

And so far, the only Energy Drinks I can tolerate are Monster, Full Throttle, and this stuff stamped with a Superman Logo; it tastes like Strawberry Fanta!


----------



## Seras (Feb 26, 2007)

Redbull, Full Throttle, Rockstar, Monster = yummy x2
But I'm a sugar glider, I crave caffine and sugar contents till I start twitching and pretending I'm in one of "Conker's Bad Fur Days".   OD'in on Energy Drinks is like the other direction of the effects of being drunk x.x


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 26, 2007)

I hear ya there. Without at least three cans of liquid energy a day, I'm useless to the world. XD

I juice up on about two cans of Monster before work and I show up throwing Hadokens and Sonic Booms all over the place. Then I start jumping on people's heads in my attempt to save the Princess; it's usually about that time that people threaten to fire me if I don't calm down.

I swear, when I'm not roleplaying, drawing, writing, or otherwise being a lazy feline, I'm guzzling energy drinks.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 26, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> Mountain Dew Baja Blast is awesome, what are you guys smoking?Â Â If you were in a taco bell then your flavor radar has no business criticizing it :V



I stand corrected.  I kind of felt like it wasn't a far step in taste from Mountain Dew Black though.


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 26, 2007)

There was a Mountain Dew 'Black'?

Wow. They were really struggling for ideas, huh? What'd they do, make Coke taste like MD and slap on a fancy label?


----------



## TeeGee (Feb 27, 2007)

It was something fancy like "Midnight Black". 

Either way, all brands of Mountain Dew suck except Mountain Dew.

For the record, I don't eat at Taco Bell. :|


----------



## Jelly (Feb 27, 2007)

Actually there were two MD blacks. Pitch Black I was black grape flavored (and I always felt it had a varied flavor can-to-can). Pitch Black II was black grape flavored with a sour kick.

(I-I kinda miss Pepsi Blue, myself.)

Worst beverage ever? Ehhh...I'll bestow that honor on Reed's Cherry Ginger Ale or Spiced Apple Brew. Blerf.

(As far as beer goes: Rasputin [eh, whatever kind of beer it claims to be] is pretty horrible.)


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 27, 2007)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> Either way, all brands of Mountain Dew suck except Mountain Dew.


Amen to that.


----------



## Seras (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for making me laugh Seto..  ^_^ +1


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 27, 2007)

Seras said:
			
		

> Thanks for making me laugh Seto..  ^_^ +1


No prob. Thanks for laughing.


----------



## Epsereth (Feb 27, 2007)

Ionno, I guess I'd be in the minority here ... I really adored Pepsi Blue, and the worst beverage I've ever had was Guinness. Holy _shit_ I can't stand Guinness. One of my friends brought a can back for me from Britain and I felt like I'd just stuck some funky bread in a blender and heated up the whole thing. *retch* I'll stick with good ol' Yuengling Black & Tan *slobber*


----------



## Wolger (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, the worst thing I've ever drank was a spoiled chocolate Yoo-Hoo..  apparently it had separated into two layers: nasty and crap.  I only got some of the stop layer before I realized something was horribly horibly wrong, and nearly threw up.  It didn't LOOK too out of the ordinary, unless you looked closely..

As far as non-spoiled drinks: Full Throttle energy drink - ew.

Oh, and I actually liked MD black o.o


----------



## Rouge2 (Feb 27, 2007)

Anything with "Diet" in the name.  They're lying when they said it taste the same a "Regular".


----------



## Charem (Feb 27, 2007)

MD Baha Blast didn't taste all that bad to me.Â Â I've been happy with all the varieties of Mountain Dew, in fact (Live Wire is probably my favorite).

But anyways, we're talking about bad-tasting drinks, so...

*Green Dragon Energy Drinks*





I don't drink energy drinks, most of the time, but when walking through my local Winco one day, I saw this and decided I'd pick it up (being a scaly myself, and wanting to honor such a great creature).Â Â It tasted pretty good, until my mouth began to burn.Â Â Dragon fire?Â Â Anyways, I had to rinse out my mouth with water, and then drink some milk, before the burning quit.Â Â It's kind of sad, because the taste itself was good.


*Coca Cola Blak*




I understand that a lot of people like this, and I would too, if it weren't for the fact it makes me sick to my stomach.Â Â It's like my body goes, "WTH it's coffee but it's cola but it's both AAAGGH!Â Â :shock:"  Also, not a big fan of the bad spelling.  XP


----------



## Seras (Feb 27, 2007)

^ LOL a Dragon that didn't wana learn to breath fire


----------



## Charem (Feb 27, 2007)

> ^ LOL a Dragon that didn't wana learn to breath fire



O.O  I do!  I do!  It's just...ehehe....I have sensitive taste buds...  ^^;


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 28, 2007)

Charem said:
			
		

> MD Baha Blast didn't taste all that bad to me.Â Â I've been happy with all the varieties of Mountain Dew, in fact (Live Wire is probably my favorite).
> 
> But anyways, we're talking about bad-tasting drinks, so...
> 
> ...



i would like to try those dragon drinks those look interesting to try but where do they ship those drinks.


----------



## Seras (Mar 1, 2007)

Prolly an Iraqi brand you can find at the dollar store ^_^;


----------



## dong (Mar 2, 2007)

A nice big tankard of Long-island Iced tea. Problem was they didn't have a real lemon. So they used some shitty lime-juice extract. The first sip was PHWOAR but okay. The last was OMGWTF.


----------



## kaldea2003002 (Mar 2, 2007)

Tropical Blue Mountain Dew at Taco Bell.  Nasty shit, that is


----------



## The Sonic God (Mar 2, 2007)

You guys might think less of me by this, but the worst drink that I've ever had nearly sent me to the morgue.

And it was a complete accident.

In MÃ©xico, at the hotel's restaurant, I had ordered a plain Coke, and another guy ordered a Captain Morgan Coke. By accident, I sipped his beverage... 3 seconds later, I told my grandfather (who was next to me) to call for help... then I don't remember what happened after that. They said I went into shock and fell virtually unconcious. I was injected with several doses of epinephrin. I woke up later in my hotel room on the bed, white as a ghost.

That was the worst drink I've ever had.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Mar 2, 2007)

Barium.
At first I described it like taking like liquifide photofilm. Then I realized it also tasted like chalk, and overlychewed gum.

So putting all that together, it tastes like a melted photo of a wet sidewalk.


----------



## Randomlizard (Mar 2, 2007)

The worst drink I ever had was some awful bottled coffee drink that our school sold for about  month. at first it wasn't too bad, but it got worse with each consecutive sip. I had to stop after less than a quarter of the bottle. Then the after taste kicked in and I couldn't get the toxic waste taste out of my mouth for about 2 days.


----------



## dong (Mar 2, 2007)

Wait, I take that back. The Long Island iced tea paled in comparison to Kaopectate. The taste I could stand. That it encased my tongue in clay and gave me subsequent cotton mouth was ugh.

I won't bother going into the dares my brother and I used to play on each other...those drinks weren't even purporting to be imbibable.

Sonic God: What is a Captain Morgan Coke?


----------



## Charem (Mar 2, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> Charem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've only ever seen them in Winco stores.  It's a chain on the US west coast.  I know they're in Oregon.


----------



## Charem (Mar 2, 2007)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> You guys might think less of me by this, but the worst drink that I've ever had nearly sent me to the morgue.
> 
> And it was a complete accident.
> 
> ...



O.O; What was IN that?


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 2, 2007)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> You guys might think less of me by this, but the worst drink that I've ever had nearly sent me to the morgue.
> 
> And it was a complete accident.
> 
> ...




Dang, man, sounds like they slipped a little more than the Captain in that Coke, that's for sure. Worst drink I've ever had? Hum...Cherry Coke that had been sitting in the fridge for a couple days (without me knowing, of course). I think someone put a little Red Bull in there too, for some reason. Tasted like pure syrup with a bit of Chuck Norris urine mixed in...Blech.


----------



## lolcox (Mar 3, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> TeeGee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No smokey de crack, man. 
Baja Blast is about the only palatable MD version out there now. 



			
				Cray said:
			
		

> Tab Energy.  You can all go home now, because this one wins.



I'm gonna steal your win award, because wheatgrass juice takes the token.
Talk about a taste sensation that will cling to you for MONTHS. D:

If I give even a conscious thought to wheatgrass juice, I actually start gagging, because the taste is that memorable.
To get an idea: Find a well-manicured golf course. See how green and beautiful the grass is?
Graze there for a half hour or so and suck down every drop of liquid the chewing produces.
Now add sugar, and aspartame.
Then, concentrate it.
Yes, that's how bad it tastes.

A close second was, uh... anything diet, save for Fresca.
Most artificial sweeteners just taste like GAH.


----------



## benanderson (Mar 3, 2007)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Most artificial sweeteners just taste like GAH.



Especially if you go someplace like mac donnalds or burger king, they water it down so they don't have to buy as much... the bad thing with that is the water numbs the flovourings and then the taste of the artificial sweetner in the stuff hits you like a bus at 70. I never buy pop from fast food resturants now >.<
Oh well... at least it wasn't as bad as when my burger at burger-king was purple... i've never been there since... it's rather funny when I think of it now XD


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 4, 2007)

Uh, I'm not an adventurous type, so mine will be mild compared to some of the others mentioned.

That said, Cherry Coke, Vanilla Coke, and Dr. Pepper are all pretty evenly horrible, in my book.

And this one time, my stepmom gave me a half-shot of coffee rum.  If the taste itself had been palatable, I wouldn't have minded the burning so much; but the coffee flavor just made it taste bad and burn more.


----------



## Nohbdy (Mar 4, 2007)

The two worst drinks I can recall are Root Ale and Tamarind cola.


Root Ale is kinda like Root Beer. At least, it would be, if it wasn't carbonated hotsauce.


Tamarind Cola tasted like.... Tamarind.


----------



## Purplecat (Mar 4, 2007)

I tried Dr. Pepper once, it's not a very common beverage here...

...well, at least I'm not mourning over that fact. >_< It tasted too weird for me, and probably would be my least favourite beverage I tasted so far.


----------



## lolcox (Mar 4, 2007)

benanderson said:
			
		

> lolcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tip: Tell them to check the *brix ratio* on their taps. Fountain sodas are generally superior to bottles, which are superior to cans.



			
				benanderson said:
			
		

> Oh well... at least it wasn't as bad as when my burger at burger-king was purple... i've never been there since... it's rather funny when I think of it now XD


I'm fairly sure that you were hallucinating then. The meat wasn't purple.

All hail the hypno-toad.


----------



## Coffee (Mar 4, 2007)

Barley tea. Apparently it's popular in Japan as a summer drink, but it's essentially all the flavor of crappy beer, with none of the social lubricant side-effects.


----------



## lolcox (Mar 5, 2007)

Coffee said:
			
		

> Barley tea. Apparently it's popular in Japan as a summer drink, but it's essentially all the flavor of crappy beer, with none of the social lubricant side-effects.



So, uh... Diet Teetotaler Pisswater, anyone? 

Sorry, but that's the first thing that comes to mind when you describe that.

Strangely, it reminds me of this ginseng water/soda/SOMETHING I tried a few months ago...  It was... wow. Bad, to say the least.


----------



## BryanB (Mar 6, 2007)

That V8 vegetable juice crap, damn that crap really friggin sucks


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bleach.

Just kidding... Steel Reserve.


----------



## lolcox (Mar 7, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> Bleach.



Uh... I actually know what bleach tastes like.
Strange, but true:
My late (grand)father, in his later years, in an attempt to self-medicate himself would pour about a half ounce, maybe a little more, of bleach into a 20 ounce cup of water, and drink this.
Unfortunately, he and I shared a habit of putting our cups into the fridge when we didn't finish our drink, and we shared the same color cup, most of the time.

On a small number of occasions, I would go into the fridge, grab 'my' blue cup, and start to drink, only to have to run and spit out the mouthful of bleachwater. D:

Mmh, I think this might be my 'worst' drink ever, now that you reminded me of it.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 7, 2007)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Cygnus421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that sounds wierd.  I wonder how that could possibly cure someone of anything.

Honestly though, I'd probably drink that shit before drinking Steel Reserve...  It's like drinking a piss flavored brick.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 7, 2007)

cocaine energy drink

the stuff tastes like shit literally

And it burns your throat bad


----------



## lolcox (Mar 8, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> lolcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I asked him that when he started drinking his bleachwater.
He said it was to help flush out his kidneys.

I, of course, being a minor, gave him an odd look that said that he's a weird man, but I wouldn't question him further.

Doctors said that it did the exact opposite, when he was diagnosed with cancer, and was told it was terminal -- he had 6 months to a year left to live.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Mar 8, 2007)

MD Baha Blast tasted horrible to me.  It just tasted like soda water.  It was very icky.

Any coffee beverages.  They make me wanna vomit (and this from the baxen in Seattle).

And RockStar.  Seriously, how in the heck did this drink become popular?  I mean it tastes JUST like cough medicine.  EW><


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 10, 2007)

BijouxDeFoxxe said:
			
		

> MD Baha Blast tasted horrible to me.Â Â It just tasted like soda water.Â Â It was very icky.
> 
> Any coffee beverages.Â Â They make me wanna vomit (and this from the baxen in Seattle).
> 
> And RockStar.Â Â Seriously, how in the heck did this drink become popular?Â Â I mean it tastes JUST like cough medicine.Â Â EW><



I personally am a big fan or rockstar because it works very very well!

My theory:Â Â The worse an energy drink tastes, the better it'll probably work.


----------



## lolcox (Mar 10, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> I personally am a big fan or rockstar because it works very very well!
> 
> My theory:  The worse an energy drink tastes, the better it'll probably work.



Then why does Red Bull put me to sleep each time? ;D

Best energy drinks I've had: Bawls and Dicken's Cider. (say that out loud in mixed company. /-<)

The rule is, the more perverse the name of the drink, the stronger the effect the drink carries. ;P


----------



## Arsonos (Mar 10, 2007)

I cannot stand anything that has diet flavor, like diet coke or diet energy drinks. I hate it. To me I can drink pretty much anything (including pepsi blue, whilch I loved actually). 

As for worst drink ever:
Well, once I was at a wine tasting and nearly completely plowed drunk and was tasting this poor slob's excuse for wine that he made a a post wine tasting wine tasting party... he poured it and said this was his "finest" bottle he had ever made. It smelled like dog poop and tasted like rancid diet (yuk!) cherry soda mixed with Popov vodka. It was literally the only drink I gag-ed on in my life. Right in front of the toolbox who had made it.


----------



## darkdoomer (Mar 10, 2007)

a Gin tonic strawberry-mint-baileys cocktail.
picture closely related.


----------



## Zareth (Mar 10, 2007)

anything that begins with dr and ends with pepper


----------



## SokiTwopaw (Mar 10, 2007)

Id have to say.... coffee honestly. Or a shot of 151 or any type of wine for that matter.


----------



## darkdoomer (Mar 10, 2007)

Zareth said:
			
		

> anything that begins with dr and ends with pepper



DrPeepeer.. i tought it was a variant of Coke.


----------



## Zareth (Mar 10, 2007)

hell no, this thing is shit in a can.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 10, 2007)

I live off of Dr Pepper


----------



## Benze (Mar 10, 2007)

Xan_vega said:
			
		

> Jones Brussel Sprout Soda, some things don't need a soda version




I agree with you on that one, anything that smells that bad should not be consumed by man or beast


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 10, 2007)

That new Mother energy drink.
Blergh!

Natural doesn't have to taste that bad damnit.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 12, 2007)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Cygnus421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not into bawls... Thought I like how funny it sounds every time you refer to it.  Like if you say something like "I like the taste of Bawls" or "I left my Bawls at home."

Energy drinks react different to each person ive comcluded... I drink monster every now and then, and that shit gets me insantely wired.  Doesnt work for most people though ive heard...


----------



## Kittiara (Mar 12, 2007)

Ugh, when I had VIP tickets to Cirque du Soleil's Dralion (got to sit way ass close to the stage) the VIP tent had some non-alchoholic champagne and nothing else... I ate this nasty ass fancy THING (h'ordevourrr... fuck French) and then needed to wash it down and reached for the champagne...

Dx

I felt sick until after the first bit of the show.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 18, 2007)

Kittiara said:
			
		

> Ugh, when I had VIP tickets to Cirque du Soleil's Dralion (got to sit way ass close to the stage) the VIP tent had some non-alchoholic champagne and nothing else... I ate this nasty ass fancy THING (h'ordevourrr... fuck French) and then needed to wash it down and reached for the champagne...
> 
> Dx
> 
> I felt sick until after the first bit of the show.



yuck what was that stuff


----------



## The Sonic God (Apr 18, 2007)

Bawls... what the hell is a Guarana anyway? That drink tasted like... somewhere between a gumball and a sweet tart. Blech! xp


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

I to this day still stand by my hate of Red Bull. It tastes like a mixture of gummi bears and vomit. Seriously, go eat a bag of gummi bear, then throw up. That taste in your mouth... it's Red Bull!


----------



## DPAK (Apr 18, 2007)

Coffee. >.<; Don't hate me for it, but it's way to bitter for me.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 18, 2007)

Iron-Wolf said:
			
		

> I to this day still stand by my hate of Red Bull. It tastes like a mixture of gummi bears and vomit. Seriously, go eat a bag of gummi bear, then throw up. That taste in your mouth... it's Red Bull!



ew that's just nasty


----------



## Cygnus421 (Apr 18, 2007)

Iron-Wolf said:
			
		

> I to this day still stand by my hate of Red Bull. It tastes like a mixture of gummi bears and vomit. Seriously, go eat a bag of gummi bear, then throw up. That taste in your mouth... it's Red Bull!



it reminds me more of sweet tarts


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 19, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> Iron-Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 19, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> benanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD most drinks are like that preyfar read the can or the bottle of those
tnhigs.


----------



## railroad (Jun 28, 2008)

> Mexican Beer.



i second that 

also...pesis retro tastes like crap


----------



## Nalo (Jun 28, 2008)

mule kick


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 28, 2008)

Sparkling water.


----------



## minihorse (Jun 28, 2008)

straight mustard


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

Beverly

its a soda in Italy made my Coka cola, tastes like EXTREMELY unripe grapefruit, diet coke aftertaste x100, and like no sugar, its disgusting as hell i almost vomited when i tasted it

PS it tasted like vomit itself anyways lol


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 28, 2008)

Colt 45

I can't believe people _willingly_ drink that stuff. Is getting drunk that fucking important? Jesus


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 28, 2008)

Diet black cherry soda, i love regular black cherry soda but the diet is just unbearable, and i usually don't mind diet sodas.


----------



## Monak (Jun 28, 2008)

starbucks coffee


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

some supposed pirate drink at a costume party. (pirate themed obviously) 

it was coke with hot sauce, and it nearly made me vomit.


----------



## Nocturne (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh god, me and my friend grim on here once tried this terrible terrible cheap tequila.  I could barely get it down at all, and a chaser was an absolute necessity.  It tasted like vomit , bleh.


----------



## Data_stalker (Jun 29, 2008)

5 O'clock Vodka.


----------



## Merp (Jun 29, 2008)

My boyfriend once ordered this martini at a Martini Bar called the "Blue Steel" and it tasted like anitfreeze or something...it was so bad!....I dont kno what they put in it...but it tasted like chemicals and piss....lol...it was terrible...we sent it back


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 29, 2008)

That stuff I had to drink before a colonoscopy. Not so much the fact it was designed to leave my guts clean as a whistle - that is, it made my crap continously until I was crapping water - but it was very salty, lukewarm, and 'flavored' with the same fakey shit that they use to make Pledge smell like lemons. And I had to drink a gallon of this stuff at hour intervals. I'd raise the cup to my mouth, get a whiff of the nasty, chemicaly brine and my brain would start screaming, "Don't drink it, it's poison!". I'm amazed I didn't puke; I was nearly weeping the last few times I had to gag it down.

To this day, anything with that strong artificial lemon scent makes me extremely nauseous.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd have to say Starbucks' honey latte. I got free coffee while I worked at target and decided to try that.
Horrible stuff.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 29, 2008)

Worst drink?

Straight tonic! x.x


----------



## Kyoujin (Jun 29, 2008)

Hm, can't think of anything right away. I remember trying that "Air Force" drink awhile back and.. ugh.. >>


----------



## Lobar (Jun 29, 2008)

Pabst Blue Ribbon.  'Nuff said.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 29, 2008)

A type of Chinese liquor, not sold out of the country and for good reason. We called it Bai Jiu because we didn't know what the hell else it was.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this one, but it's quite possibly the worst drink I've had. It's a soda sold exclusively in Scotland and replaces Pepsi and Coke as the most popular soft drink in that country (in fact, Scotland is the only country in which the most popular drink is not a Coke product). It's called Irn-Bru, and it's, how to put mildly, the most saccharine, cloying, questionable-tasting concoction I've ever had. I'm assuming it's an acquired taste, considering it's so popular with the Scots.


----------



## Fwuffers (Jun 29, 2008)

o ide have to say worst drink i ever had was the un holy combinaition of raw eggs  green apple soda purple monster and pickle juice .... i lost a bet but i puked on my friend so its all good XD now let me say this purple monster taste like cheap whine  and i just cant stand the sower sweetness of the green apple soda  so this drink is  realy got no up side X-x


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 29, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Here's a random, albeit inspired poll:
> *What's the worst beverage or softdrink you've ever tried?*
> 
> Right now, I'm voting Jolly Rancher Blue Raspberry as the single WORST drink I've ever had. In fact, I think it may be one of the worst sodas I've ever had the chance to try (next to the cotton candy-like Pepsi Blue). And trust me, I've tried just about them all.
> ...



pepsi blue was fucking awesome, take that back 

but yeah anyway, it was this strange diet and calorie free orange/pineapple thing drink.  it was _terrible_


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jun 29, 2008)

InvaderPichu said:


> Beer.



Hehe.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 29, 2008)

Apple sourz. >.<


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 29, 2008)

Miller Light. Tried it in a Business-class lounge in LAX in 1997, and am STILL waiting for the taste to arrive.

Yank beer. Weasel-piss. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Lonely (Jun 29, 2008)

Pepsi Blue was pretty nasty, I'd rank Bud Lite with that.

The worst though was one I had at Disney Epcot.  They had Coke products from around the world, and this one from South Africa was just horrid.  It was like soda water and evil.  Blegh


----------



## silver_foxfang (Feb 1, 2009)

a&w cream soda the shits heavy it makes my want to cut out my stomach and stomp on it and the taste barf


----------



## Tycho (Feb 1, 2009)

silver_foxfang said:


> a&w cream soda the shits heavy it makes my want to cut out my stomach and stomp on it and the taste barf



Quit necroing, you asshat.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 1, 2009)

OH SHIT I POSTED IN A NECRO'D THREAD FFFFFFF


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 1, 2009)

NERCOOOOOOOO

On-topic: Beer


----------



## bozzles (Feb 1, 2009)

Coca Cola's "Beverly."

Stuff is bleeeecchhhhhhhhhhh.


----------

